# Lyle Jamieson - Bowl Basics, The Easy Way



## MattV

Thanks Tim for you review. I just ordered a copy. I also noticed that he lives in Traverse City, Michigan. Used to visit the place a few times a year love the area. I might need to line up a vacation to Lyle's shop.


----------



## pmf2000

Matt,

I will be interested to know what you think. 
Tim


----------



## toolboy

Thanks for the review, Tim. Actually, Jameison's video is $39 (plus shipping?) at his site and only $32 at the Wood video site, so besides being getting the video right away, its also quite a bit cheaper, esp if you have to pay extra for the shipping.

Looks like that's a pretty long video-4 hours 20 minutes according to Lyle's site. How long did it take to download?

toolboy


----------



## pmf2000

I have high speed Internet so it less than an hour to download both videos. As I said, there is a lot of good content in there and not much if any filler. I still routinely watch it as I keep picking up new things. It's an awesome vailue if you like to turn bowls.

Tim


----------

